# Installation imprimante samsung xpress m2070 sur macbookair



## LouCiLe (1 Septembre 2014)

Bonjour,
Je viens dacquérir une imprimante Xpress M2070 de marque Samsung, et je souhaite l'installer sur mon Macbook Air ...
D'habitude je branche n'importe qu'elle imprimante et en deux minutes ca fonctionne. La rien du tout, donc j'ai installé le driver et je suis aller sur Apple pour voir comment installer une imprimante manuellement. Manip faite, je vois l'imprimante mais elle est "suspendu" rond orange... je ne peux donc pas imprimer. Je passe sur votre forum et vois qu'il y a une MAJ pour les imprimantes Samsung, je l'installe. mais rien de plus... 
Que dois-je faire?
Franchement, je suis vraiment nulle... et c'est la honte d'acheter une imprimante de pas savoir l'installer... c'est un peu la base ^^
Merci d'avance pour votre aide
Lucile


----------



## Locke (1 Septembre 2014)

Si c'est bien celle-ci... http://www.samsung.com/fr/support/model/SL-M2070/SEE ...regarde et lis le coté droit de cette page.

Il faudrait aussi que dans Préférences système/Imprimantes et scanners retirer ton imprimante qui apparait en cliquant sur le signe - en bas à gauche. Tu quittes Préférences système et tu refais l'installation.

Par contre, on ne sait pas comment tu la connectes en USB ou par WiFI ?

Le mode d'emploi c'est celui-là... http://downloadcenter.samsung.com/content/UM/201407/20140714145928784/FR/french.pdf


----------



## LouCiLe (1 Septembre 2014)

Locke a dit:


> Si c'est bien celle-ci... http://www.samsung.com/fr/support/model/SL-M2070/SEE ...regarde et lis le coté droit de cette page.
> 
> Il faudrait aussi que dans Préférences système/Imprimantes et scanners retirer ton imprimante qui apparait en cliquant sur le signe - en bas à gauche. Tu quittes Préférences système et tu refais l'installation.
> 
> ...


J'ai fais ce que tu m'as dis & je suis connectée en USB, car j'ai deja essayé de me connecté en wifi sur mon imprimante perso une epson et je n'y etais pas arrivé alors j'ai preferé la brancher c'est plus simple

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 14h24 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 14h22 ----------




Locke a dit:


> Si c'est bien celle-ci... http://www.samsung.com/fr/support/model/SL-M2070/SEE ...regarde et lis le coté droit de cette page.
> 
> Il faudrait aussi que dans Préférences système/Imprimantes et scanners retirer ton imprimante qui apparait en cliquant sur le signe - en bas à gauche. Tu quittes Préférences système et tu refais l'installation.
> 
> ...


Et je n'ai pas l'impression que ca change je ne vois pas l'imprimante quand je l'installe je ne peux pas l'ajouter directement... :/


----------



## Locke (1 Septembre 2014)

LouCiLe a dit:


> ...Et je n'ai pas l'impression que ca change je ne vois pas l'imprimante quand je l'installe je ne peux pas l'ajouter directement... :/



L'imprimante ne sera visible que l'installation terminée et encore faudrait-il savoir si l'installation se déroule normalement, ce que tu ne dis pas. Alors ?


----------

